# Bushings and Bits - Storage



## Jim Smith (Jun 20, 2009)

*Modified Bushings and Bits -*

Based on great input from some of the IAP members, I made a few modifications to my Bushings and Bits storage rack.  Rodney Bailey recommended securing the bushings in the event that the rack dumps on the floor.  I thought about using O-rings as he suggested but thought that it would be a pain to replace the O-ring every time, especially if they were nice a tight.  So I ended up with a modified RAdams suggestion and simply put threads on the end of the 1/4 aluminum rods and added wingnuts to keep the bushings in place.  I also added my Barrel Trimmer bits to the rack.  I've left plenty of room for the barrel trimmer bits as I am in the process of making the correct size bits for all the pens I make.  I hate having to use corian bushings to size up the bits for larger tubes.

All in all, the rack works extremely well for me.  I think the one thing I would have done differently would be to have used 3/16" bolts epoxied into the board instead of aluminum rods.  This would have provided the threads already and prevented me from having to thread the rods.  No big deal, but it would save a step.

Thanks for your input and I thought I'd share the modifications.













Jim Smith


----------



## HawksFeather (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks very nice and it will be easy for you to find what you need.  In fact it almost looks too neat to mess up.  : )   I am just getting started and have put bushings and bits in Plano plastic containers.

Jerry


----------



## markgum (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice...  been wondering what to do with all the bushings..   I'm off to the yard sales to see what I can find...


----------



## antiquetoddler (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow! That's what I call organization. _It makes me dizzy.:biggrin:_


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 20, 2009)

That is an awesome idea - mind if I incorporate it into my design?


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 20, 2009)

Na, way to orginized. I would take a picture of mine but I gotta find my camera first!!:redface:


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 20, 2009)

Great idea, looks very nice.


----------



## hewunch (Jun 20, 2009)

Your stuff is way too clean. :biggrin: great idea. It wouldn't work in my shop, but it is a great idea.


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 20, 2009)

Jim Smith said:


> > It's not very fancy,
> 
> 
> Hi Jim; It appears that you and I have a different definition of "not very fancy".
> ...


----------



## mickr (Jun 23, 2009)

that's right..keep making me look like a slob..wow, how organized..great finds, great organizational skills...but I'm gonna stick with chaos..I understand that better!!!


----------



## traderdon55 (Jun 23, 2009)

Great idea. I need to learn to organize like that so that I don"t spend half of my time hunting for what I need.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jun 23, 2009)

Traderdon,

That is precisely why I took a couple of hours to build this rack.  I found that I was wasting precious shop time looking for drill bits and the right bushing sets and it was getting very frustrating.  I don't get to spend nearly enough time turning pens and I sure don't want to mess around looking for stuff.  As far as looking too neat, my wife nearly fell over laughing when I showed her those comments.  Enough said about that

Jim Smith


----------



## aggromere (Jun 23, 2009)

I spend at least 1/2 my time looking for stuff that is usually lurking in a mess right in front of me.  Great idea.


----------



## baileyr4 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Jim, 

I see one possible improvement you could do to your bushing storage system to keep them separated if the stand ever got overturned.  The addition of a thick/fat O ring on the top of each post will discourage them from coming off easily.  I have read many posts on other forums by people that have dropped their bushing box and they all got mixed together.  The small O ring could save hours of frustration later if the stand ever did get bumped over.

Rodney Bailey


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, I agree.  Very cool, way to organized, great idea.


----------



## TBone (Jun 23, 2009)

I would consider making one of those if I could find that box of drill bits I bought. I organized them in pen tubes with the size written on the tube and a white paint pen marked over the sizes to make it easier to read. Now I can't find the box they're in.   :frown:

But I like the way your's looks  :biggrin:

I need to treat my drill bits like I do my bushings.  Very adament about putting them back into containers because once mixed up, you're in trouble.


----------



## desertyellow (Jun 23, 2009)

two great ideas
thanks for sharing


----------



## Jim Smith (Jun 23, 2009)

Great idea Rodney!  I have experienced a smaller version of the bushing jumble when I used a small tackle box to keep them sorted.  I will pick up the o-rings on the way home from work today.  I also plan on adding my pen mills to this rack so I will have everything in one place.

Jim Smith


----------



## RAdams (Jun 26, 2009)

OR, you could always get super fancy, and use a pin chuck and turn little closed end caps for them all. would make it a bit safer too. Pretty snazzy idea either way.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 27, 2009)

Jim Smith, I thought I was organize but you make me look like Sanford and Son's garage.


----------

